#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Επαγγελματικά Δικαιώματα Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών Τ.Ε.

## evgkeme

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι!

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, επειδή δεν βγάζω άκρη, αν κάποιος ξέρει επακριβώς τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Τοπογράφων Μηχανικών Τ.Ε. (Μέλη ΤΕΕ).
Πχ. έχουμε δικαίωμα να περάσουμε Τακτοποίηση με τον δικό μας κωδικό; ΗΤΚ;
Οτιδήποτε γνωρίζετε θα ήταν χρήσιμο! Ξεκινάω τώρα, και θα ήθελα να μάθω επακριβώς και νομίμως με τι μπορώ να ασχοληθώ, υπογράψω κλπ

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' όσο γνωρίζω ΝΑΙ και στα δύο.

Ακολούθησες τη διαδικασία που αναφέρεται ΕΔΩ και ΕΔΩ;
Αν δεν μπορείς, η απάντηση του ΤΕΕ θα είναι αρνητική.

----------

